# OUr current state of the Country affect the market?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

just want to know everyon's thoughts on this . . .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Certainly, in my opinion.

I'll just give what I've seen in my area. I sometimes go to the auctions and I watch ads, so I've got a good idea on current value.

Meat goats, mostly Boer in our area, are still worth more, but their prices have dropped. "Pet" type goats, like the miniatures, are going for extremely cheap in our area, though these are almost all unregistered, there are very few registered breeders around here, and one I know of even has low-priced goats. Dairy goats I am unable to access really, as I don't really see very many, but the ones I have seen seem priced a little low, but more than the others usually, probably because of the lack of them.

It stinks, but people can't afford to feed them anymore. The ones I see at the auction . . . I'm glad I'm pretty tough and never bring any money! I don't want to buy anything from there for fear of bringing home a nasty disease of some sort.

So that's what its like in the Brazos area.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Well, there are TONS of goats for sale in my area right now. Everyone is trying to whittle down the herd before they have to feed over the winter.

So far this has not seemed to affect the price. Consequently- the same goats are for sale for weeks and weeks on end. In our weekly publication, I'm seeing some of the same listings I saw back in JUNE! Many people are attempting to get out of goats, but just haven't dropped their prices yet. I'm sure that will come as people get more desperate.

I have not yet gone to the livestock auction, but my bil said they are going for $15-$30 each. Poor goaties- hope they don't contract something, and find good homes!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, they're are quite a few goats for sale in our area, some whittling their herds down for winter. Prices are about the same, which is on the lower end for registered Nigerians.

I was a little worried about next year. . . . so glad we have a small herd and won't end up with a ton of kids to sell.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, the lower end for Nigerians is about 200-350 for does and bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, definately affecting the goat market,,,as well as most every market.

You can see some breeders that sell their kids right after birth have now had these kids for sale since spring. Some people are having a major time trying to sell goats especially cause of the market AND winter will be here soon. Hay prices are way high right now, but within a year or two they should be way, way back down.

It's sad to see. The horse market has pretty much collapsed, i'm just hoping the goat market doesn't as well. Hogs and sheep seem to be doing alright...cattle is doing ok, not great, well around Central WA anyway.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, that will be wonderful if hay prices go down!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

why would the price of hay decrease in the coming years?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Hay prices have gone down here in Missouri. Last year sold for $4-5 a square bail. This year I can get them for $2.50-$3.50 a bail. I think it's because this year the weather was great and farmers harvested more. Last year was rainy and cold at this time and not as productive.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I paid 1750 in hay for 2 horses, 2 goats. since I sold one horse I will have enough hay to go into mid summer.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hay prices should start going down here,,,estimating...around next summer. MANY famers plowed up hay fields last spring and turned them into wheat or corn, because they were getting high $$ on it. The corn and wheat prices have been higher than ever this year. Well recently the wheat and corn prices dropped, A LOT, I mean plummitted (sp) So now many people are switching back to hay. The more hay their is, the less it's worth. We've been growing hay for 20+ years and have seen this cycle many times before. The prices will be outrageous then more people start to produce it and the price drops. I'm not saying for everyone it will go down, but for many people it's very likely. Around here we're expecting it to go way down within a year or two.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it possible that the collapsed horse sales might come back to life? There are a bunch of people out there selling their animals for dirt cheap. I have been saving money for along time to go into the Arabian horse breed, but stopped when the sales dropped so low. What do you think? **let's all pray that the prices for goats/horses will rise and the demand will increase and the hay and gas prices will drop . . .** ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's going to take awhile for the horse market in my opinon. I don't know what your take on horse slaughter is and I don't want to start something, but I am 100% pro-slaughter....It is a necessary evil. There's so many horses out there when before the plants closed the horse market was doing alright. But it may do better once hay prices are down, but I don't know if it will ever go back to how it used to be. There's just so many horses, there are very few people making a profit off the horse market breeding, selling, training, etc. Have you been onto Dreamhorse.com?? If you go down there is a part in the middle where there's a "dreamhorse message forum" Great horse forum...i'm on there as Appache07. They talk a lot about the horse industry and whatnot. Great great forum in my opinion...people there are VERY opinionated and it can get a little rough on there, but great horse forum.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

pro-slaughter here too. I think livestock make great pets and I love mine to death--- but you can't just go out there and save every animals life and expect it to come cost free. 
Death isn't as harsh as it seems--- I'm sure heavens big enough for everyone. 
I don't like the idea of slaughtering animals, but it's a life cycle.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Exactly!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Prices here are low. People are struggling to sell before winter.
I got 3 Angora goats from a registered herd for the price of one.
Pets like pygmies and the other small breeds, cant be given away.
Dairy is slashed to rock bottom too.
Even the Boers are taking a hit. 1/2 of what they were selling for at the beginning of summer is what is found now.
Heck a year ago, it was hard to find goats.
Now everyone has something they are trying to sell.

Horses you cant give away.
Beef calves are at market value, which is low.
Heifers are at the same price as the beef cattle.

Pigs even have bottomed to the low market weight.

I have been seeing people selling entire herds as much as 160 head of dairy goats dirt cheap just to move them out before winter.

Chickens, pullets, 1-2 bucks each.

No body wants the high cost of keeping them once the snow flies.

I had some extra small breed goats. 2 are doelings. I cant sell them.
So we are eating them even though they are not needed.
I have room in the freezer yet. (2 very large freezers)
I dont want to feed the extra goats through the winter either.
I figure I am better off butchering because they are worth more on my plate than the cash I would get.
We butcher ourselves so no expenses are there.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

sorry to go off topic here..

It's funny hearing you guys talking about there being way too many horses. I'd love to own a couple but the prices up here start at $1500 and go up.. too much for us to pay for a big pet we'd have to feed who wouldn't really contribute.


We must be too far north :scratch:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Quick search on Dream Horse. You can find good horses for rock bottom prices right now. You may just have to know where to look.

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list...rm_at_stud_yn=0&form_sort_by=NEW&form_rows=30

I have to admit i did the same type of search in my area and i got more results


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

If you were closer I'd sell you mine. . . .  . Actually if you made an offer I probably would come to my senses, save you from life in the hospital and keep my craZY horse. . .


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with Talitha too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

QotL said:


> sorry to go off topic here..
> 
> It's funny hearing you guys talking about there being way too many horses. I'd love to own a couple but the prices up here start at $1500 and go up.. too much for us to pay for a big pet we'd have to feed who wouldn't really contribute.
> 
> We must be too far north :scratch:


Nope, they go for dirt cheap around here. Bought one of my horses for $400 and his only issue is low pasterns. Check the want ads and equinesite.com They also go for cheaper around this time of year. Everyone wants to downsize before winter.

Nigerian Dwarf prices are down here. The market is saturated with them. A TON of breeders up here.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the pet quality market will be poor. I also believe that people purchasing goats 
are going to be much more discriminating with their dollars. I think they will still purchase 
(I have numerous deposits on next years kids already) but will be looking for animals with 
more proven milking lines and show records.
I am hearing from more people this year who have wised up when looking around for goats 
and are paying attention to the various signals on web sites, such as does the breeder 
turn over their stock often, how many senior does they have, do they keep their own 
breedings for more than 1 or 2 freshenings (if the breeder doesn't keep anything, 
why would you want to?), can they tell you what they expect from breedings based on 
generations of information... 
This is a good thing IMO as maybe it will force some breeders to be alot more selective 
in their practices.
Lois 
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Horse prices here are horrible.
You literally can't give a horse away.
We advertised ours for free and no one was intersted.
He is an awsome horse to. He used to belong to a riding academy in Alabam and taught 6 yr olds how to ride.


----------

